# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Küresel emperyalizmin dini:

## maturidi

Küresel emperyalizmin dini: EVANJELİZM -I-Â´ Mehmet Toprak
21.05.2005 - 03:46 . 
Evanjelizm kelimesinin kökü Grekçe ğasıl gerçekğ manasına gelen Evangelionğdan gelmektedir. Günümüzde kullanılan anlamı ise ğKutsal Kitapğa (İncil değil, Tevratğa) yönelmekğtir. Tarihte dini olarak kullanımı ilk olarak Martin Lutherğin kurduğu Protestan kilisesinin adında görülür.

EVANJELİZMÂ´İN TARİHİ KüKENLERİ
Hıristiyanlık tarihine bakıldığında daha ilk asırlarda bazı anlaşmazlıkların, tartışmaların, aforozların ve bütün bunların sonucunda da bazı bölünmelerin olduğu görülecektir. En büyük bölünme 1054 yılındaki Batı (Katolik) Kilisesi ve Doğu (Ortodoks) Kilisesi arasında olmuştur. Katolikler ve Ortodokslar arasında gerçekleşen bu bölünme ilerleyen yüzyıllarda herhangi bir mezhep kavgasına dönüşmemiş; her iki mezhebin müntesipleri kendi anlayışları doğrultusunda yaşamaya devam etmişlerdir. Ancak 31 Ekim 1517Â´de Martin Lutherğin, Katolik KilisesiÂ´nin birçok uygulamasını protesto eden, bir nevi Protestanlığın manifestosunu oluşturan 95 maddelik tezini Wittenberg şatosu KilisesiÂ´nin kapısına asmasıyla yeni bir mezhep doğmuş ve farklılıklar şiddetli çatışmalara sebep olmuştur.

A. MARTİN LUTHER VE PROTESTANLIK
Lutherci Protestanlık, Katolik Kilisesiğnin Hıristiyanlığa dair uyguladığı (rahiplere evlilik yasağı, kilise otoritesini eleştirmek yasağı, vb.) birçok akıl dışı uygulama ve inanca karşı çıkıyordu. Bunları dönüştürmek için dinde reform öneriyordu.
 Görünürde akıl ve vicdandan yana bir tutum takınan Lutherciliğin asıl etkisi dinin tamamıyla dünyevileştirilmesiydi. Salt uhrevi olan Katolik düşünceye tepki olarak katıksız dünyevi bir Luthercilik.. Bu her iki akım teorik ve pratik düzlemde birbirine zıt özellikler taşıyorlardı.
Bu farklılıklar ise ğEkonomiğ, ğEski Ahitğ ve ğYahudilerğ olmak üzere üç temel konuda görünür:
Ekonomi: Katolik akım faizi haram sayıyor ve men ediyordu. Protestan anlayış faizi caiz görüyor ve teşvik ediyordu. Katolikler ticaret ilişkilerini belirli bir ahlak kuralı çerçevesinde yaparken, Protestanlar ahlak ve dini kurallardan soyutlanmış, salt daha fazla karı öngören bir anlayışı benimsiyorlardı. Bu anlayış, sanayi devrimi ile doruğa çıkan vahşi kapitalizmin de çıkış noktası olmuştur.
Başta Max Weber (Protestan Ahlakı ve Kapitalizm Ruhu adlı kitabında) olmak üzere birçok sosyal bilimci Protestanlığın, kapitalizmin doğması ve gelişmesine zemin hazırladığını dile getirirler.
Encyclopedia BritannicaÂ´da kapitalizmin doğuşunda ve faizin yaygınlaşmasında Protestanlığın etkisi şöyle anlatılıyor:
"OrtaçağÂ´daki Katolik Kilisesi, kapitalist ideolojiye ve bu ideolojinin gelişmesine engel teşkil ediyordu. Tefecilik sadece Hıristiyan olmayanlara mahsustu. Kilise ve o dönemin otoritelerine göre faiz kanunlara aykırıydı. XVI. ve XVII. yüzyıllarda Protestan reform hareketi Kuzey AvrupaÂ´ya kapitalizmin yayılmasıyla sonuçlandı. Bu özellikle Hollanda ve İngiltereÂ´de gerçekleşti. Bu yeni din ve ekonomik gelişme arasındaki kronolojik ve coğrafi bağlantı, Protestanlığın modern kapitalizmin yayılmasına neden olduğunu gösterir. Doktrinlerdeki değişikliklerle kapitalistlerin yaptıkları yanlış olmaktan çıkarılmış ve hatta bunların yaşam biçimlerine bir onay verilmiş oldu. Ticaret ve endüstri genişledikçe Protestanlar daha zengin olmak için malın biriktirilmesini kural olarak getirdiler." (1)
Faizin Hıristiyanlık tarafından yasaklanmadığını söyleyerek Yahudi kapitalistlere büyük bir hizmette bulunan diğer bir reform hareketi öncüsü Fransız CalvinÂ´di.
"De Usuris" (Faiz) adlı kitabında Calvin, İncilÂ´in Luka bölümünde 6/35Â´teki cümle üzerinde şu yorumda bulundu: ğFaizi kötüleyen hiçbir yazılı dini kanıt bulunmamaktadır.ğ (2)
Eski Ahit: Katolikler ibadet ve yaşantılarında Hz. İsa ve İncilği referans alıyorlardı. Protestanlık ise Eski Ahitği kabul ediyordu. Bu da Hıristiyanlığın Yahudileşmesine zemin hazırladı.
Yahudiler: Katolikler Hz. İsağnın katili olarak gördükleri Yahudileri lanetlenmiş bir halk olarak görürken Protestanlar onları (Eski Ahitğten hareketle) Allah tarafından seçilmiş halk olarak görüyorlardı.
Luther bu düşünceyi şu çarpıcı sözler ile dile getirir: ğYahudiler, dünyadaki en üstün kanı taşımaktadırlar. Kutsal Ruh, onların eliyle Kutsal Kitabı dünyaya yaymıştır. Onlar, Tanrığnın çocuklarıdır, bizse yabancılarız. Aslında, Kenanlı kadının hikayesinde anlatıldığı gibi, bizler sahiplerinin masasında düşen ekmek kırıntıları ile yetinen köpekler gibi olmalıyız.ğ
Martin Luther, reform hareketleri başlamadan önce Yahudilikle, Tevrat ve İbraniceÂ´yle ilgileniyordu. Bu ilgisini ilk olarak "Jesus Christ Was Born A Jew" (İsa Mesih bir Yahudi Olarak Doğdu) adlı kitabında gösterdi. LutherÂ´in Yahudilerle ilgili olarak söyledikleri onun bu ilgisini açıkça gösteriyor:
"Yahudiler bizim Tanrımızın akrabaları, kuzenleri ve kardeşleridir. Katoliklere sesleniyorum; bana kafir demekten yorulduklarında Yahudi desinler." (3)
Protestanlık Yahudilere tarihi boyunca beklediği fırsatların oluşmasına zemin hazırladığı için "LutherÂ´in Roma Katolikliğine getirdiği yıkıcı darbe ilk olarak Yahudiler tarafından benimsendi." (4)
Yahudiler de Martin LutherÂ´in Yahudi hedeflerine hizmet eden bir "Gizli-Yahudi" olduğunu belirtmekte hiçbir sakınca görmüyorlardı.
"Kabalist (5) Abraham B. Eliezer ha-Levi, LutherÂ´in Hıristiyanları yavaş yavaş eğitmeye çalışan bir Â´Gizli YahudiÂ´ olduğunu söyledi." (6)
Kilisenin etkisini zayıflatarak hareket kabiliyetlerini artırmak isteyen Yahudiler, Protestanlığı bu hedeflerinde kullandılar. üyle ki Protestanlık uygulama yönünden Hıristiyanlıktan çok, Yahudiliğe yakın bir din haline geldi.
Bu aykırı düşünceler Hıristiyan Birliği olarak bilinen kıta Avrupasığnda ğ30 Yıl Savaşlarığna (7) sebep olacak ve Hıristiyanlığın bölünerek ğHıristiyan Siyonizmiğ akımının Hıristiyan teolojisine girmesi ile sonuçlanacaktı. Böylece Yahudilerin varoluşlarından bu yana dile getirdikleri ğseçilmiş halkğ idealleri hiçbir çaba sarfetmeden Hıristiyanlar tarafından kabul edilecekti. Hatta kimi zaman bu ğHıristiyan Yahudilerğ Siyonistlerden daha da kralcı kesilebiliyorlardı.
Protestan Hıristiyanlar, Siyonistlerin ğarz-ı mevğudğ düşüncesini benimsiyor ve Yahudilerin Filistinğe göçleri için destek veriyorlardı. Siyonistler ise Protestanlığın bu yeni yorumunu arkalarına alarak Hıristiyanlık üzerinde stratejik bir üstünlük sağladılar.

DİPNOTLAR...
1- Encyclopedia Britannica, cilt 4, sf. 840
2- Encyclopedia Judaica, cilt 5, sf.66
3- Leon Poliakov ,The History Of Anti-Semitism: Suicidal Europe, 1870-1933, Vol. 4, s. 221, September 2003, University of Pennsylvania Pres, USA
4- Encyclopedia Judaica, cilt 11, s.584, Coronet Books Inc, Reprint Edition, December 1, 1994
5- Kabala, İbraniceÂ´de "Gelenek" anlamına gelir. Yahudi ruhbanlarının, asırlardır birbirlerine aktardıkları ve Kutsal KitapÂ´ın "gizli anlamları" ile ilgilenen bir tür okültizm ve mistisizm yöntemidir. Kabalacıların amacı "MesihÂ´i dünyaya döndürmek"ti. Bunun için çeşitli "gizli bilim"lerden yararlanılmalıydı. Kabala, bu gizli bilimlerin yöntemini açıklayan ama yalnızca "anlayanlara" açıklayan bir GelenekÂ´ti. 
6- Encyclopedia Judaica, cilt 14, sf. 21
7- Mack P. Holt ğFransağda Din Savaşları, 1562-1629ğ adlı eserinde 30 Yıl Savaşları hakkında korkunç rakamlar vermektedir. Katolik ve Protestanlar arasında çıkan savaşlar sonucunda; ğKatolik ve Protestanlardan 765 bin 200 kişi öldü. 12 bin 300 kadın ve kızın ırzına tecavüz edildi. 9 şehir ve 252 köy yakıldı veya haritadan silindi. 4 bin 256 ev yakıldı, 180 bin ev tahrip edildi.ğ The French Wars of Religion, 1562-1629 Camridge Universty Press 1997...

*Küresel emperyalizmin dini: EVANJELİZM -II-Â´*  
25.05.2005 - 04:38 . 
B. PüRİTENİZM
Prüten "Saflık" anlamına gelen Latince puritas kelimesinden gelir. Püritenizm XVII. yüzyılın başlarında İngiltereğde bir Calvinist olan William Tyndaleğnin öncülüğünde kuruldu. 
"Ahlak ve etik yapısı TevratÂ´la tümüyle eş olan Püritenlik, Â´İngiliz YahudiliğiÂ´ olarak adlandırılmıştır" (1) Püritenizm akımı ğEski Ahitği düşüncelerin temeline koyarak, şeklen de olsa İncilğe bağlılığını dile getiren Lutherci Protestanlardan ayırıyorlardı.
Eski Ahitğe yönelen Püritenistler; İbraniceğnin resmi dil olmasını, devletin anayasasının Tevratğa dayanmasını ve Yahudilerin ibadeti olan Sabbath Ayinleriğnin (2) resmen kutlanmasını isteyecek kadar ileri gittiler.
Yahudi sempatizanlığını çocuklarına ve bulundukları yerleşim yerlerine Yahudi isimleri vererek somut bir şekilde gösterdiler.
Yahudilere yönelişte bu kadar aşırıya giden Püritenler, Protestanlığın bir kolu olan Anglikan Kilisesiğnin bile tepkisini çekti. Kilisenin baskısı ile kral, Püritenlere çeşitli kısıtlamalar getirdi. Bu baskılar karşısında Püritenlerin bir bölümü 1620 yılında Amerika ve Hollandağya göç ettiler.
Geride kalan Püritenler ise kralı devirmek için çalışmalara başladılar. 1640 yılında Oliver Cromwel komutasında Püriten bir ordu kuruldu. Yahudilerin desteğini ve finansörlüğünü de alan bu ordu, 1649 yılında Kral I. Charlesği devirdi. Yerine Püriten ilkelerini esas alan bir cumhuriyet kurdu.
"Devrim ve Püriten doktrininin İngilizler arasında yayılmasıyla, Yahudilere karşı bakışta olumlu değişmeler oldu. Buna bağlı olarak TevratÂ´a verilen önem de arttı." (3) Kabalistlerin önderi Menasseh Ben Israel, 1290 yılında İngiltereğden çıkarılan Yahudilerin tekrar ülkeye çağrılması için Cromwelğe bir mektup yazdı. Mektupta Mesihğin gelişini hızlandırmak için İngiltereğde Yahudi varlığının şart olduğu ve zamanı geldiğinde bu ğseçilmiş halkığ, Kenan illerine götürme şerefini İngilizlerin alacağını dile getiriyordu. Sonuç olarak 1665 yılında Yahudiler İngiltereğye göç etmeye başladılar. Püritenleri Yahudilere bu kadar yakın kılan düşüncenin temelinde Mesih inancı vardı. Püritenler Eski Ahitğte Mesih için dile getirilen düşünceleri birer kehanet olarak kabul ediyor, İsa Mesihğin bir an önce gelebilmesi için bu öngörülen kehanetlerin gerçekleşmesi uğruna bütün samimiyetleri ve güçleri ile çalışıyorlardı.
Püritenizm en fazla Amerika toplumu üzerinde etkili oldu. İngiltereğden Amerikağya göç eden ilk Püritenler bu yeni ülkeyi ğvaadedilmiş topraklarğ olarak gördüler.
Kendilerini Siyonistlerle bir görüyorlardı. Bir ara Amerikağnın adını New Israil (Yeni İsrail) olarak değiştirmeyi dahi düşündüler.
Eski Ahitğten hareketle ğvaadedilmiş topraklarğda yaşayan pagan düşünceye sahip insanların öldürülmesi nasıl öngörülüyorsa, Püritenler de bu ğkutsal topraklarğda, ğTanrının seçilmiş kullarına yer açmakğ için ğinançsız paganğ Kızılderilileri vahşice katlettiler.
Bir Püriten, bu katliamı dini bir vecibe olarak gördüğünü; ğTanrı, aralarında hastalık yaparak Massachussetsğdeki Kızılderililerin sayılarını 30 binden 300ğe indirmemizi istediğ sözleri ile dile getiriyordu.
Benjamin Franklin ise; ğYerlilere içirdiğimiz rom içkisi Tanrığnın bu pislikleri (Kızılderilileri) yeryüzünden kaldırmak için yaptığı bir planın parçasıydığ diyor ve katliama mazeret olarak Allahğı gösteriyordu.

DİPNOTLAR:
(1) Universal Jewish Encyclopedia, Vol. 2, s. 648, USA
(2) Yahudiliğin inanışlarından biri olan Tanrı dünyayı 6 günde yarattı ve 7. gününde dinlendi, mantığına istinaden 10 EmirÂ´de emredilmiş olması dolayısı ile kutsanmış gün...
Sabbath Ayini, Cuma gün batımı ile başlar ve Cumartesi gün batımı sonrası sona erer. İnanışa göre üretmek içerikli hiçbir eylemde bulunulmaz, buna göre ışık yakmak da yoktan var etmek olacağından yapılması yasak bir hadisedir. Bunun çözümü olarak günü kutsayanların evinde otomatik saatli ışık sistemleri mevcuttur gün batımı sonrası ışık yanar ve gecenin ilerleyen saatlerinde otomatik kapanır. Gün içinde yemek pişirilmez, ateş yakılmaz. Daha önce hazırlanmış yemekler kısık ateşte daha önceden açık bırakılmış ocağın üstündeki saç plakada ısınır.
(3) Encyclopedia Judaica, England, cilt 6, s.752, USA.

*Küresel Emperyalizmin Dini: EVANJELİZM -III-Â´* 
31.05.2005 - 01:57 . 
Sömürgeciliğin Meşrulaştırılması: Mesih Amerika

"Yahudileşme"nin Amerikan ruhuna yaptığı bir başka Tevrat kaynaklı etki, emperyalizmle ilgiliydi. Anglo-Sakson ırkçılığının Yahudi kaynaklarını referans aldığını önceki yazılarımızda inceledik. Bu tarz ırkçılığın hedefi ise elbette dünyaya egemen olmaktı. Amerikan emperyalizmi, bu yönelişten doğdu. Dünyayı yönetmenin ğseçkin milletlere ait bir hakğ olduğu şeklindeki emperyalist mantık, yine Püriten gelenekten aktarılma bir Tevrat öğretisiydi.

Amerikan yayılmacılığının bir tür "Mesihsel" meşru temele dayandığı düşüncesi, en açık olarak, Amerikalılarca 19. yüzyılda geliştirilen "Manifest Destiny (Belirlenmiş Kader)ğ teorisinde görülebilir. Amerikalıların Tanrı tarafından seçilmiş bir halk olduğu ve dolayısıyla askeri, kültürel ve ekonomik yönden yayılmaya hak kazandığını öne süren teori, gerçekte Tevrat öğretisinde yer alan seçilmiş halk inanışının yalnızca yeni bir yorumuydu. BritannicaÂ´nın İngilizce baskısında, "Manifest Destiny" ve Püriten etkisi ile ilgili olarak şunları yazıyor:

Manifest Destiny: Amerikan tarihinde yer alan ve Amerikalıların seçilmiş ve kutsanmış bir halk olduğu ve dolayısıyla Tanrı tarafından vahşi milletlere uygarlık modeli oluşturmakla görevlendirildiğini öne süren düşünce geleneği. Bu anlamda, Manifest DestinyÂ´nin 1630Â´da MassachusettsÂ´de kurulan Püriten kolonisiyle birlikte doğduğu söylenebilir. Terim, coğrafik anlamda, 1800Â´lerde Amerikan yayılmacılarının, ABDÂ´nin sınırlarını Pasifik OkyanusuÂ´na kadar genişletme isteklerini tarif eder!

Amerikan yayılmacılığına felsefi temel oluşturma çabası olarak tanımlanabilecek olan Manifest Destiny teorisi, Amerikağnın 19. yüzyılda Meksika, Küba ve FilipinlerÂ´e karşı giriştiği müdahale ve işgallere meşruiyet kazandırmak için kullanılmıştı. Böylece Kuzey AmerikaÂ´yı "Vaadedilmiş toprak", üzerindeki KızılderililerÂ´i de bu toprağı gasp etmiş olan "Kenan halkı" olarak değerlendiren Püritenlerin geleneği, daha büyük ölçekte, tüm kıta çapında uygulanmış oluyordu.

Amerikan emperyalistleri, yayılmacı hırslarını meşrulaştıran (!) bu Püriten geleneğine şevkle sarıldılar. Diğer halkları sömürmeyi ve aşağılamayı doğal hak sayan Yahudi öğretisi, böylece Amerikan emperyalizmine kaynak oldu. 27 Nisan 1898Â´de, Senatör Albert J. Beveridge, üstün ırk teorisinden dayanak bulan yayılmacı Amerikan hedeflerini şöyle açıklıyordu:

ğDaha soylu ve daha erkek insanlardan doğan yüksek uygarlıklar önünde, alçak uygarlıkların ve çürümekte olan ırkların ortadan kalkması TanrıÂ´nın sınırsız tasarısının bir parçasıdır. Amerikan fabrikaları Amerikan halkının kullanabileceğinden daha fazlasını yapmaktadırlar. Amerikan toprağı tüketebildiğinden daha fazlasını çıkarıyor. Tutacağımız yol bizim için çizilmiş bir yazgıdır, dünya ticareti bizim olmalıdır, olacaktır. Ve bunu anamızın (İngiltere) örnek olduğu biçimde yapacağız. Bütün yeryüzünde Amerikan ürünlerinin dağıtım noktaları olarak ticaret karakolları kurulacak, okyanusu ticaret filomuzla kuşatacak ve büyüklüğümüzle orantılı bir donanma meydana getireceğiz. Ticaret karakollarımızın çevresinde bizim bayrağımızı dalgalandıran ve bizimle ticaret yapan, kendi hükümetlerine sahip büyük sömürgeler kurulacak, kurumlarımız ticaretin kanatları altında bayrağımızı izleyecektir.ğ (1)

Beveridge, bir başka konuşmasında; "Amerikan Cumhuriyeti, tarihin en üstün ırkının kurduğu bir cumhuriyettir. Tanrı tarafından yönlendirilen bir devlettir" diyor ve şöyle devam ediyordu: "... bu cumhuriyetin liderleri de yalnızca devlet adamı değil, aynı zamanda TanrıÂ´nın peygamberleridir." (2)

AmerikaÂ´yı "dış müdahale"ye iten Manifest Destiny teorisinin kaynağını Yahudi kaynaklarından alması ve bu teorinin en önde gelen savunucusunun da mason olması, kuşkusuz önemli bazı gerçeklerin işaretleridir. Amerikan yayılmacılığındaki Yahudi etkisi, Amerikan dış politika geleneği üzerinde bugüne dek büyük etkiye sahip olmuştur. David L. Larson, Manifest DestinyÂ´nin "Mesihi" bir köken taşıdığını belirtiyor ve yine Albert BeveridgeÂ´e dikkat çekiyor:

Manifest Destiny, AmerikaÂ´nın kıtanın diğer bölgelerine ve PasifikÂ´e yayılmasını rasyonelize etmek için ortaya atılmıştır. Manifest Destiny teorisini savunanların başında, eski Püriten kolonisi MassachusettsÂ´den Kongre adayı olan Robert C. WinthropÂ´un gelmesi de oldukça ilginçtir. Winthrop, konuyla ilgili şunları söylemiştir: ğManifest Destiny, tarihte yeni bir çığır açmaktadır. Umuyorum ki, yayılmaya hak kazandıran böylesine bir açık yazgı diğer uluslara değil, yalnızca bizim ulusumuza bahşedilmiştir.ğ

Manifest Destiny düşüncesi, 1900 yılında FilipinlerÂ´in Amerika tarafından ilhak edilmesi konusu gündeme geldiğinde zirveye çıkmıştır. İlhakı savunanların başında gelen Senatör Albert Beveridge, köktenci Protestanların merkezlerinden olan IndianaÂ´dan seçilmişti. Manifest DestinyÂ´i savunan konuşması ise üç konuyu vurgulaması yönünden ilgi çekicidir:

a. Emperyalizmin rasyonelize edilmesi
b. Püriten etiğinin vurgulanması
c. AmerikaÂ´nın Mesihi misyonunun ilan edilmesi. (3)

Böylece Amerika iki ayrı şekilde ortaya çıkan bir "Yahudileşme" yaşamış oluyordu. LutherÂ´den başlayıp Püritenlikle devam eden ve Yahudilerin Eski Ahit hükümlerine göre "seçilmiş halk" olduğunu kabul eden geleneğin bir sonucuydu: Yahudilere karşı olağandışı bir hayranlık duyuluyordu. Bu hayranlık, siyasi siyonizmin ortaya çıkmasıyla birlikte "Hıristiyan Siyonizmi" adı verilen akımı oluşturacak, böylece Yahudi olmadıkları halde, Yahudilerin FilistinÂ´de devlet kurma davasına büyük destek veren Hıristiyanlar ortaya çıkacaktı.

İngiliz ve Amerikalıların "bizler de Yahudiyiz" gibi sloganlarla kendilerini Yahudilerle özdeşleştirmeleri ve böylece çok sağlam ve köklü bir biçimde Yahudilerin tarafına geçmeleri ise, herhalde en çok Yahudi önde gelenlerini tatmin etmişti. Bu "Yahudileşme" süreci sonucunda, Mesih Planı için gereken önemli aşamalardan birisi yerine getirilmiş oluyordu. Yahudilerin "seçilmiş halk" olduğunu kabul etmiş ve kendisini onlarla özdeşleştirmeye çalışan ve Mesih PlanıÂ´na da gönüllü destek verecek iki önemli güç oluşmuştu. üzellikle Amerika, tam da Kabalacı KolombÂ´un hesapladığı gibi, Süleyman MabediÂ´ni yeniden inşa etmek için gerekli gücün kaynağı haline gelmişti. Yeni Dünya, Mesih PlanıÂ´nda kendisi için biçilen rolü oynamaya hazırdı.

Ancak Yeni DünyaÂ´nın Yahudi önde gelenlerinin tarafına geçmesi, kuşkusuz yeterli değildi: Eski Dünya da aynı tarafa geçmeli, en azından zararsız hale getirilmeliydi. Bunun için de aşılması gereken iki büyük engel vardı:

1- Katolik KilisesiÂ´nin AvrupaÂ´yı etki altında tutan Yahudi aleyhtarı doktrinleri değiştirilmeliydi. Avrupalılar, Katolik düşüncesi nedeniyle Yahudileri "İsaÂ´nın katilleri" olarak görmekten vazgeçmeli, tam tersine, Yahudileri "seçilmiş ve üstün halk" olarak kabul etmeye ve Vaadedilmiş TopraklarÂ´ı seve seve onlara teslim etmeye hazır hale gelmeliydiler. Bunun için de Avrupa ya farklı bir dini doktrini (Püritenlik gibi) kabul etmeli, ya da tümüyle dinden kopmalıydı.
2- Vaadedilmiş Topraklar, orayı elinde tutan Müslümanların elinden alınmalıydı. Ayrıca, Yahudi önde gelenlerinin "dünyaya egemen olma" hedefine en büyük tehlikeyi oluşturabilecek olan İslam dünyası, zayıflatılmalı ve Yahudiler açısından zararlı olan unsurlarından arındırılmalıydı.

Kuşkusuz bunlar, gerçekleşmesi son derece zor iki hedefti. Belki Yeni DünyaÂ´nın istenen çizgiye gelmesinden de daha zordular. Ancak kendilerine meslek olarak "tarihin akışını Mesih PlanıÂ´na göre değiştirme"yi belirleyen Kabalacılar, bu iki hedefi yerine getirmek için çalışmaktan geri durmadılar. Ama bu işe yalnız başlarına girişmediler. Aynı Püritenler gibi onların üstünlüğünü tanıyan ve onlarla kader birliği yapan bir başka güç de bu büyük projeye destek verdi.

Böylece günümüz dünyasında emperyal yönelişe yön veren ideolojinin doğması sağlandı. Varlık sebebi ğkanğ olan bu ideolojinin adı ise Evanjelizm idi..

DİPNOTLAR:
1-Türkkaya ATAüV, Amerikan Belgeleriyle Amerikan Emperyalizminin Doğuşu, s. 79, Doğan Yayınevi, Ankara,1968 
2- Thomas F. GOSSETT, Race, The History of an Idea in America, s. 318, Southern Methodist University Press, Dallas, 1963.
3- David L. LARSON, The Puritan Effect in United States Foreign Policy, s. 11, USA

*Küresel Emperyalizmin Dini: EVANJELİZM ğIV-Â´* 
04.06.2005 - 03:32 . 
Günümüz Evanjelizmi

Evanjelizmği klasik misyonerlikten ayıran özelliği; Hıristiyan olmayan diğer milletleri dönüştürmenin yanı sıra Hıristiyan olup da ondan uzaklaşanların yeniden Hıristiyanlaşmasını da amaçlamaktadır. (1) 

Evanjelist düşüncenin esaslarından biri Armagedon (2) inanışıdır. 

Evanjelikler günümüz kuşağın kıyamete şahitlik edeceği günlerin sayılı olduğuna inanırlar. Evanjeliklere göre, kıyamette Deccalğın ordusu ile savaşacak ğTanrı tarafından seçilmiş halkğ olan Yahudilere yardım etmek gerekir. Kıyameti yakınlaştıracak ve Mesihğin gelişini çabuklaştıracak olaylar, çılgınca ve birçok masumun canına mal olsa da yapılmalıdır.

Amerikalı gazeteci Grace Halsell, Prophecy and Politics adlı kitabında Evanjeliklerin TapınakÂ´ın yeniden inşası konusunda İsraillilerÂ´e verdikleri örgütlü destekten ayrıntılı olarak söz ediyor. Kitabın "Provoking a Holy War (Kutsal Savaş Kışkırtmak)ğ başlıklı bölümünde, büyük olasılıkla Müslümanlar ve Yahudiler arasında büyük bir savaş başlatacak olan Mescid-i AksaÂ´yı yıkma ve yerine TapınakÂ´ı inşa etme çabalarından bahsediliyor. Halsell, AmerikaÂ´daki ilginç bir kurumdan bahsediyor: Kudüs Tapınağı Vakfı. Terry Reisenhoover adlı petrol zengini bir Evanjelik tarafından yönetilen vakfın diğer üyelerini de az sayıda Yahudi dışında Evanjelikler oluşturuyor. Vakfın amacı ise Müslüman mabetlerini yıkmaya çalışan radikal İsraillilere yardım etmek. Reisenhoover kendisini "Yeni Nehemya" olarak tanımlıyor. Nehemya, ilk yıkılışının ardından KudüsÂ´ü inşa eden tarihsel Yahudi kahramanı...

Yine Grace Hallğden Evanjeliklerin sebep olduğu çılgınca olaylardan bir örneği dinleyelim (3):

1999 yılının başlarında ğEndişeli Hıristiyanlarğ (4) adında Colarado Denverğdan bir Yeniden Doğuşçu (Born Again) (5) Evanjelik grup üyeleri İsrail polisi tarafından gözaltına alınırlar. Bu grup yakalandığı andan dünyayı yerinden oynatacak bir eylem hazırlığı içindedir. Aynı zamanda Ortodoks Yahudilerle de işbirliği içindedirler. Yakalanan grup üyeleri, aldıkları ğilahi bir emirğ ile Hz. İsağnın yeryüzüne gelişini hızlandırmak için bir planı hayata geçirmek üzere olduklarını itiraf ederler. Planları Müslümanlar için son derece kutsal sayılan ve Süleyman MabediÂ´nin kalıntıları üzerine inşa edildiğini iddia ettikleri Kübbetüğs Sahra, Mescid-i Aksa ve Harem-i şerifği yerle bir etmektir. Onlara göre Kitab-ı Mukaddesğte bahsedilen Tapınağın yeniden inşası için önce bu Müslüman mabetlerinin yıkılması gerekiyordu. 

Bu yapılar havaya uçurulduğunda İslam alemi kışkırtılacak; İsrailğe savaş açacaklar ve bu da bir III. Dünya savaşına sebep olacaktı. Kutsal Tapınaklarğın ve İsrail kavminin zor durumda olduğunu gören Hz. İsa yeryüzüne inecek ve Armagedonğda ordularının başına geçecekti. İsrailğde de bu düşüncenin birçok destekçisi olan Yahudi vardı. Evanjeliklerle Yahudiler bu ğKutsal Amaçğ uğrunda ittifak yapmışlardı. 

Yıkmayı planladıkları kutsal yerlerin maketlerini çölde patlayıcılarla imha edecek tatbikatlar dahi planladılar. Bu emellerine ulaşamadan yakalanıp mahkemeye çıkarıldılar. Mahkemede İsrail halkından büyük bir destek aldılar. Militanlar mahkemede ğİsrail bu camileri yıkmadı görev bize düştüğ şeklinde kendilerini savundular. Amerikağdaki Evanjelik vakıfların masraflarını üstlendiği bu gözü dönmüş militanlar ciddi bir ceza almadılar. 

Uzun yıllar KudüsÂ´te çalışan Amerikalı arkeolog Gordon Franz, bu konudaki gözlemlerine dayanak şöyle diyor:

ğEmin olduğum bir şey varsa, TapınakÂ´ı yeniden inşa etmeyi hedefleyen Yahudilerin o iki camiyi mutlaka yıkmak istiyor oluşlarıdır. Bu yıkımın nasıl olacağı konusunda kesin bir fikrim yok, ama olacaktır. Yıkacaklar ve burada onun yerine bir Tapınak inşa edecekler. Ne zaman, nasıl yapılacak bilmiyorum ama yapılacak.ğ (6)

Evanjelistlerin ğTanrığyı kıyamete zorlamağ teşebbüslerinde 11 Eylül olayları bir dönüm noktası oldu.

DİPNOTLAR
1- şinasi GüNDüZ & Mahmut AYDIN, Misyonerlik, s. 85, Kaknüs Yayıncılık, İstanbul, 2002.
2- Armagedon; Kudüsğte Megiddo Ovası olarak bilinen yerin adıdır. Eski teolojik metinlere göre son savaş burada olacaktır. Tanrığnın seçilmiş kavmi ile diğerleri arasında olacak bu son savaşta Deccalğın ve Mesihğin orduları çarpışacaktır
3- Grace HALSELL, Tanrıyı Kıyamete Zorlamak/Armagedon, Hıristiyan Kıyametçiliği ve İsrail, Kim Yayınları, s. 77, Ankara, 2002
4- Kim Miller, 1980Â´li yılların başında şeytan tarikatleri ve New Age akımına karşı Endişeli Hıristiyanlar adlı bir grup kurdu. Merkezi DenverÂ´de bulunan grup, bir süre sonra Kim Miller liderliğinde bir tarikate dönüştü. 44 yaşındaki Miller, TanrıÂ´nın müridleriyle konuşmak için kendisini aracı seçtiğini öne sürüyordu.
5- Yeniden Doğuş: Evanjelistler Hıristiyanlığın vaftiz töreniyle çocuğa geçmediğine inanıyor. Bir an gelip, bir yol gösteren Evanjelist rahip sayesinde kişinin yeniden doğacağına, bu sayede de insanın İsa ile buluşup tekrar dirileceğine inanıyorlar. Buna da Born Again (Yeniden doğma) diyorlar. Bu isimle üniversitede dernekler kuruyor, televizyon başta olmak üzere radyo, internet, gazete ve bilgisayar oyunlarıyla kendilerine daha çok yandaş arıyorlar.
6- Grace HALSELL, Prophecy and Politics: Militant Evangelits on The Road to Nuclear War, s. 105, Lawrence Hill Books, 1986...

----------


## maturidi

Küresel Emperyalizmin Dini EVANJELİZM -V-Â´ 
09.06.2005 - 00:28 . 
Neo-Emperyal Düzene Geçişte Evanjelizm

Hegomonik bir güçten ğİmparatorluğağ yönelen, bunun için dünyanın yeniden düzenlenmesini öngören günümüz Amerikan EmperyalizmiÂ´ni benzerlerinden ayıran özellik emperyalist yayılmacılığın dinamik gücünü Evanjelizmğden almasıdır. 

Evanjelist düşünce, W. George Bushğtan önce Reaganğı da etkilemişti. O dönemde de, Ortadoğu politikaları oluşturulurken bu düşüncenin etkisi altında hareket edilmişti. Hatta yazar Grace Halsellğe göre ğReaganğın Libyağyı bombalamasının nedenlerinden biri de, bu ülkenin Armagedon sürecinde İsrailğle savaşacağını düşünmesi imiş. 1985 yılı Ağustos ayında bu konudaki düşüncelerini California senatörü James Millsğe açarak Tevratğın Hezekiel bölümü 38. babında, inkarcı ulusların İsrailğe saldıracağı ve Libyağnın da bunların içinde yer alacağının yazılı olduğunu, bundan dolayı Libyağdan nefret ettiğini anlatmışğ (1)

Evanjelizmğin 11 Eylül ile birlikte Amerikağda gücünün zirvesine çıkmış olması tesadüf olmasa gerek. ğ11 Eylül hadisesi İslam Dünyasığna yönelik küresel evanjelizm hareketi açısından misyoner örgütlerine yeni bir ruh vermiş, onlara inanılmaz imkanlar sağlamıştır. Bu nedenle 11 Eylül saldırılarının misyonerlerin işine yaradığı, zira onlara İslamğa ve Müslümanlara karşı polemiklerinde kullandıkları argümanlar açısından önemli kozlar verdiği düşünülmektedir.ğ (2)

Evanjelist G. W. Bushğun başkan olması ile birlikte evanjelizm popüler bir güç haline gelmiş, Amerikağnın dünya üzerindeki hegomonik yayılmacılığına yön veren başat unsur olmuştur. 

2002Â´de Gallup (3) tarafından yapılan bir araştırmada kendilerini Evanjelist olarak tanımlayan Hıristiyanların oranı % 50ğnin üzerine çıkmıştır. Bu araştırmaya göre ABDÂ´de evanjelist inanca sahip insan sayısı 100 milyonu, evanjelist din adamı ise 200 bini bulmaktadır. 

Evanjelist düşünce Bushğun karakteri üzerinde en belirleyici güç haline gelmiştir. Bush kendisinin Tanrı tarafından seçilmiş bir önder (Mesih) olduğuna iman etmiş ve TanrıÂ´nın kendisine yüklemiş olduğu bu misyonun hedeflerine ulaşmak için her yolu meşru görmüştür. TanrıÂ´nın seçtiği bir kişi olduğu için de herhangi bir sorumluluk endişesi taşımaksızın önüne gelen bütün engelleri (!) elindeki devasa askeri güç ile yok etmektedir. 

Evanjelist misyonerlik, hedeflerine ulaşma yolunda önünde en büyük engel olarak İslamğı görüyor. 11 Eylülğden sonra İslam dünyasına dönük fiziki ve manevi projeleri tek tek pratiğe geçirmeye başladı.

Evanjelistlerin seleflerinden olan D. Mac Donald, İslamğa karşı nasıl bir tavır takınılacağını şu çarpıcı sözleriyle dile getiriyor: "Muhammed efsanesi çöktüğünde, yani Oğnun kişiliği ve hayatı hakikat ışığı altında incelendiğinde bütün inanç çökecekti. Bu insanların, Hıristiyan okulları ve rahipleri tarafından kurtarılması, kazanılması gerekiyor. Misyoner faaliyetlerinin en etkili biçimde gerçekleştirilebileceği şekil, Muhammedizmğe cepheden saldırma değil, aksine yeni fikirlerin, bu inancın temelini aşındırmasını beklemek yeterliydi."

Müslümanların, Hıristiyanlaşmasını sağlayacak bu yeni fikirler neler idi?

DİPNOTLAR

1-İsmail VURAL, Beyaz Sarayın Gizli Dini: Evanjelizm, s. 39, Karakutu Yayınları, İstanbul, 2003
2-Türkiyeğde Misyonerlik Faaliyetleri, Sempozyum, Prof. Dr. şinasi GüNDüZ, s. 361, Ensar Neşriyat, İstanbul, 2005
3- http://www.gallup.com/poll/content/login.aspx?ci=16519

*Küresel Emperyalizmin Dini EVANJELİZM-VI-Â´*  
13.06.2005 - 03:43 . 
ğDine karşı dinğ mi?

ğMedeniyetler üatışmasığ, ğTarihin Sonuğ vb. tezlerle dünyayı yeniden biçimlendirmenin meşru (!) gerekçeleri oluşturulmaya çalışılmıştır. Medeniyetlerin barış içinde uyumunu kendi emellerine ulaşmada bir engel olarak görürler.

Tarihin Haçlı Seferleri ile birçok kez şahitlik ettiği en acımasız kıyımlar-zulümler, bugün ğinsan haklarığ, ğdemokrasiğ ve ğözgürlükğ değerlerinin yüksek perdeden dillendirildiği dünyamızda daha kapsamlı ve sofistike bir şekilde Müslümanları hedef aldı.

Müslümanlara dönük bu saldırılar tek boyutlu değil şüphesiz. Fiziki saldırının yanında think-tank kurumlarındaki toplum mühendislerince planlanan psikolojik, ekonomik, kültürel savaşlarla da Müslüman zihinler iğfal edilmekte, sadece toprakları ve canları değil, ruhları da teslim alınmak istenilmektedir.

ABD, bir yandan bilinen askeri harekatlarına devam ederken, diğer yandan direnişin kaynağı olan İslamğın hayat damarlarını kesmek ve işgale karşı ğcihadğa değil, teslim olan İslamğa çağıran ılımlı İslamğı Müslümanlara dayatarak nihai zafere ulaşmayı arzulamaktadır. Nitekim Felluceğye düzenlediği ğHayalet üfkeğ katliamına karşı direnen Müslümanların bu mukavemetine karşı, işgali Müslüman zihinlerde meşrulaştırmak ve direnmenin nafile olduğunu telkin etmek üzere, Suudi Arabistan Genel MüftüsüÂ´nden ğMüslümanların kendilerini tehlikeye atmamalarığ ve ğdirenmenin caiz olmadığığ yolunda bir naylon fetva bile almayı başardı.

Bu yetmedi: Yeni Haçlı SeferleriÂ´nin öncülerinden ve Evangelist misyonerlerin önde gelen din adamlarından rahip Anis Shorrosh (1), Müslümanları şüpheye düşürmek amacıyla Kurğanğa alternatif bir kitap bile hazırladı. ğGerçek Furkanğ adlı bu kitap, Arapça olarak başta işgal topraklarında olmak üzere bütün İslam ülkelerinde dağıtıldı. Bu adamın, G.W. Bushğun danışmanı olduğunu hemen hatırlatalım.

Prof. Dr. şinasi Gündüz, Gerçek Furkan (The True Furqan) adlı kitapla ulaşılmak istenen amacın, bir türlü Hıristiyanlaşmayan Müslümanları dönüştürmek olduğunu belirttikten sonra şu tespitlerde bulunuyor: ğ...bu kitap, Evanjelikler tarafından misyonerlik amacıyla hazırlanmış bir metindir. İçeriğine baştan sona Hıristiyan öğretileri ve teolojisi hakimdir. Kültüre uyarlama (yani contextualisation ya da inkültürasyon) yöntemi doğrultusunda, Hıristiyan mesajını Müslümanların kendi gelenekleri, din dilleri ve kültürel öğeleriyle onlara sunmayı amaçlamaktadır. Bu amaç doğrultusunda metin hazırlanırken tamamıyla Kurğan üslubu, dili, terminolojisi ve Kurğanğın şematik yapısı temel alınmıştır. Yani metin surelere ve ayetlere paralel tarzda bölümlere ve cümlelere ayrılmıştır (hatta Arapça metinde bunlara sure ve ayet denilmektedir) ve her bölümün başına BesmeleÂ´ye benzer ama teslis içeriğine sahip bir başlangıç ifadesi eklenmiştir. Kullanılan dil ve vurgular yönünden de Kurğan kopya edilmeye çalışılmıştır.

Bu noktada metni derleyen The True Furqanğın, 1400 yıldır muhaliflerine yönelik Â´bir benzerini getirinÂ´ meydan okumasını yapan Kurğanğa karşı bir meydan okuma olduğunun da (!) altını çizmektedir. Zira yazar, oluşturduğu metnin Kurğanğdaki tüm özellikleri taşıdığı iddiasıyla Kurğanğın bu meydan okumasına cevap verdiği düşüncesindedirğ (2).

Müslümanları kendi emellerine ulaşma noktasında zararsız ve itaat eden bireyler haline getirmek için hazırladığı projeleri saklama gereği duymayan ABD, bu örtülü amacı internet sitelerinde ifşa etmekten de çekinmiyor. İşte en yakın örneği: 2004 yılının Mayıs ayında yayınlanan "Sivil Demokratik İslam" isimli RAND (3) raporu:

Rapor, Müslümanları; Fundemantalistler, Gelenekçiler (Traditionalists), Modernistler (Modernists) ve Laikler (Secularists) olarak dört sınıfta toplamakta ve bu grupları birbirlerine karşı konumlandırmaktadır.

Teklifi ise ğIlımlı İslamğdır.

Raporda öngörülen "Ilımlı İslam" düşüncesini Müslüman zihinlere giydirmek için yapılması gerekenler, İslam dünyasının özgürleştirilmesi; demokratikleştirilmesi; eğitim-öğretim seviyesinin yükseltilmesi; insan haklarını esas alan devlet sisteminin oluşturulmasıdır.

Bu cilalı sözlerin arka planına baktığımızda psikolojik kuşatmanın ve işgalin boyutları daha iyi görülebilmektedir. ürnek olarak raporda dile getirilen ğeğitim seviyesinin yükseltilmesiğni ele alalım: Burada amaç İslam dünyasında eğitim-öğretim seviyesinin iyileştirilmesi değil, aksine think-tank odaklı proje ile eğitimi sekülerleştirmek, İslamğdan soyutlanmış hale getirmektir. Bu doğrultuda İslami içerikli eğitim kurumlarının baskı altına alınması; sayıları azaltılarak sonradan tümüyle kapatılmaları; Yahudileri konu edinen ayetlerin ve cihad içerikli derslerin eğitim müfredatından çıkartılması talep ediliyor. 

Bu, yeni bir din teklifidir.

Ya da dine karşı din önerisi.. üok çeşitli isimler altında ve çok farklı metotlarla yürütülen misyonerlik faaliyetlerinin ve bu cümleden olarak Kurğanğa ve İslamğa karşı başlatılan kurnaz saldırıların arkasında işte bu amaç saklıdır.


DİPNOTLAR
1- Rahip Anis SHORROSH, Filistin kökenli bir Arap-Amerikan rahip. 1967ğde Kudüsğten göç ediyor, ABDğde teoloji eğitimi alıyor. Filistinğde Müslümanlarla olan ilişkilerinden hareketle, ABDğde İslamğa ve Müslümanlara karşı mücadeleyi temel uğraşı ediniyor. Halka açık toplantılar, TV ve radyo programlarında sıkça yaptığı İslam karşıtı söylem ve eleştirilerini ayrıca kitaplaştırıyor ve böylelikle Islam Revealed (1988) ve Islam A Threat or a Challenge (2004) gibi çalışmaları kaleme alıyor. Katı İslam karşıtı tutumunu öyle aşırı bir noktaya ilertiyorki Shorrosh, Koenigğs International Newsğte yayımlanan ğTwenty-Year Plam: Islam Targets Americağ başlıklı bir yazısında, şayet sıkı önlem alınmazsa 2020ğlerde İslamÂ´ın ABDğyi istila edeceği uyarısında bulunuyor ve bunun için Müslümanların çok yönlü bir çalışma içerisine girdiklerini Hollywoodğdan TV, radyo ve internete kadar tüm iletişim araçlarını ele geçirmeyi planladıklarını ileri sürüyor, tüm Hıristiyanları buna karşı önlem almaya çağırıyor.

2- http://www.dinlertarihi.com

3- http://www.rand.org/publications/MR/MR1716/ (Bu sitenin finansmanı CIA bağlantılı Evanjelist Smith Richardson Vakfı tarafından sağlanmakta olup, rapor, Cherly Benard başkanlığındaki bir komisyona hazırlatılmıştır.)

*Küresel Emperyalizmin Dini: EVANJELİZM -VII-*  22.06.2005 - 06:00 . 
Evanjelizm ve İsrail

ğAmerika, tarlalarının ekinle beyaz; bilimsel araştırmalarının ilgi çeken ve özgürlüğünün sağlama alınmış olarak devam etmesini istiyorsa, İsrailği desteklemeye devam etmelidir.ğ Jerry Falwell (1)

Evanjelizmin çağdaş önderleri Evanjelizmin savunduğu inancı anlatırken, Kutsal kitapta anlatılan ğsiyon toprağığ ve çağdaş İsrail devletinin aynı şey olduğunu söylemekteler: Tanrı insanları iki kategoriye ayırır. Yahudiler ve Yahudi olmayanlar. TanrıÂ´nın bir dünyevi bir de uhrevi planı vardır. Dünyevi olan Yahudiler içindir, uhrevi olan ise yeniden doğmuş Evanjelik Protestanlar içindir. üteki insanlar, örneğin Budistler, Müslümanlar ya da Evanjelik olmayanlar Tanrı için önem taşımazlar. Yahudilerin Mesih inancı ile Evanjeliklerin ilahi sandıkları bu plan aynı şeydir. Bu yüzden AmerikaÂ´da milyonlarca Evanjelik, Mesih geldiğinde Yahudiler ve onlara yardımcı olacak Evanjelikler bir yanda, diğer tarafta da Yahudilerin düşmanları Müslümanlar ve Katolikler arasında ğArmageddon" denilen bir savaş olacak. Hz. İsa geri dönecek ve onun önderliğinde Yahudiler savaşı kazanacaklar ve bin yıl süren bir dünya egemenliği elde edecekler! 
Bu inanış çoğu Evanjelistleri ğKeşke Yahudi olsaydım" anlayışına götürüyor. Evanjelistler, kıyametten önce yedi alametin vuku bulacağına inanırlar. Bu alametlerin ikincisi Büyük İsrailğin kurulmasıdır. Bu nedenle Evanjelist liderler Büyük İsrailğin kurulması için çalışırlar. Mesela Jerry Falwell, 6 şubat 1983ğte yaptığı bir konuşmada, ğİsrailğin Nil ve Fırat nehirleri arasında kalan tüm toprakları işgal etmesini rica etmiştir.ğ (2)

ABD Başkanı Bush ve ekibi Evangelizmin hem şaşmaz birer müridi, hem de İsrail için dünyayı ateşe verecek kadar Yahudi sempatizanı. Bu sevgi Oğnun dini tercihinin teolojik altyapısından kaynaklanıyor.

ABDÂ´nin İsrail ile olan ilişkisi ve İslam coğrafyasındaki tasarrufları büyük bir planın uygulamasıdır. Cumhuriyetçilerden Oklahoma senatörü James Inhofe, İsrail-Filistin sorunu hakkında şunları der:

"Bu bir politik savaş değildir. TanrıÂ´nın sözünün doğru olup olmadığı üzerine bir mücadeledir" (3).

Evanjelistler ğBüyük İsrailğ devletinin gerçekleşmesi konusunda bazen İsraillileri dahi geride bırakırlar. Bunun en ilginç örneklerinden biri 1985 yılında Basel kentinde yapılan I. Hıristiyan-Siyonist KongresiÂ´nde yaşanır. üç gün süren kongrenin sonunda bir dizi tavsiye kararları alınır. Bunlar arasında tüm dünya Yahudilerinin İsrailğe göç etmeye çağrılması ve İsrailğin 1967ğde işgal etmiş olduğu Batı şeriağyı resmen işgal etmesi de vardı. Kongreye katılan Yahudilerden biri ayağa kalkarak ğson cümledeki ifadenin biraz yumuşatılmasında yarar olabileceğini, çünkü İsrail halkının yaklaşık üçte ikisinin Batı şeriağnın ilhakına karşı olduğunuğ söyleyince Uluslararası Hıristiyan elçiliği temsilcisi Van Der Hoeven şöyle bağırır: 

ğİsraillilerin ne düşündükleri umurumuzda değil; biz Tanrığnın ne söylediğine bakarız ve Tanrı, o toprakların Yahudilerin malı olduğunu söylüyor.ğ

Bugün ABD, Evanjelistlerin isteği üzerine İsrailÂ´e her yıl 5-6 milyar dolar yardım yapmaktadır. Bu yardımlar ve destekler sayesinde İsrail sadece Orta DoğuÂ´nun değil, DünyaÂ´nın en büyük nükleer silaha sahip devletlerindendir. Bu yüzden Evanjelikler için ğHıristiyan Siyonistlerğ tabiri de kullanılmaktadır. (4)

DİPNOTLAR
1- Journal of Ecumenical Studies, pg. 182-183. Spring, 1988.
Aynı zamanda Liberty üniversitesiÂ´nin sahibi olan Falwell, CBS kanalının ğ60 Dakikağ programında, İslam peygamberi Hz. Muhammedğin ğterörist olduğunuğ söyleyecek kadar fanatik bir İslam düşmanı.
2- Grace HALLSELL Prophecy and Politics: Militant Evangelits on the road to Nuclear War, pg. 77, Lawrence Hill Books, 1986.
3- David COM, Washington Editor of The Nation, AlterNet, April 19, Washington, USA, 2002
4- http://www.jcrelations.net/en/?id=2276

*Küresel Emperyalizmin Dini: EVANJELİZM -VIII-*  
28.06.2005 - 01:04 . 
Sonuç

ğBatı medeniyeti, mesleğini gün ortasında açıktan icra edebilen, profesyonel bir hırsız gibidir. İnsanın ruhunu çalıp hiçbir değeri olmayan, et ve kemik yığınından ibaret bir ceset haline getirirğ Muhammed İkbal.

Avrupağda Luther ile başlayan Protestanlık, İngiltereğde Püritenizm ile güçlenmiş, oradan da Amerikağnın kuruluşunda asıl harcı oluşturmuştur. Bu harç ile yoğrulan Amerika, kuruluşundan itibaren kendini ğTanrı tarafından seçilmiş üstün devletğ olarak görmüş, dünyanın geri kalan ğhizmetkarlarığna hükmetme hakkına sahip olduğuna inanmıştır.

ABDğnin bugün sahip olduğu topraklar üzerinde yayılma politikaları Tanrığnın verdiği bir misyon, bir ğalınyazısığ olarak görüldü. Sonraki yıllarda bu görev anlayışı genişletilerek Amerikağnın, fikirlerini bütün dünyaya yayma misyonuna dönüştürüldü. Bugün özellikle Bush yönetimiyle birlikte Amerikan dış politikasında dinsel vazife, gizli bir esas yön görüyoruz. Terörizm karşıtı savaş adı altında İncilğden alınmış ğşer üçgeniğ (axis of devil) sloganıyla yürütülen bir ğhaçlı savaşığ dünyayı uluslararası kurumların meşruiyetini tehdit ederek, dünyayı içinden çıkılması mümkün olmayacak bir kuralsızlığa, bir dünya düzensizliğine sürüklüyor.

Küresel emperyalizmin arkasındaki bu karanlık ve teolojik yüzü görmeksizin Amerikan yayılmacılığını hakkı ile analiz etmek ve anlamak mümkün değildir.

Amerikağnın emperyal yüzü birdenbire ortaya çıkmış değildir. Kuruluşunda dahi birçok mazlumun kanı ve gözyaşı bulunan Amerikağnın varoluş sebebi emperyalizmde yatmaktadır. 

II. Dünya Savaşığndan sonra İngiltereğnin elinden sömürgecilik bayrağını alarak dünya jandarmalığına soyunan Amerika, yarışın kendine düşen etabında seleflerine kıyasla daha şevkle ilerlemiştir. Hegomanyadan, İmparatorluk emeline devşirdiği düşüncesi ile dünyaya yeniden düzen verme gayretindedir.

5 Ağustos 1996Â´da, Başkan Bill Clinton İran ve LibyaÂ´yı Â´milletlerarası kanun dışıÂ´ ilan eden DÂ´Amato-Kennedy yasasını imzalayarak, terörizme karşı ilk Haçlı SeferiÂ´ni teorik olarak başlatan kişi oldu.

Pratiğini ise 11 Eylül olaylarının hemen ardından Amerika Başkanı George Walker Bush -Evangelizmin öncülüğüne soyunarak- teröristlere (kastı Müslümanlar) karşı Haçlı Seferleri (Crusade) ilan ederek önce Afganistan, sonra da Irakğta taş üstünde taş bırakmayarak göstermiş oldu.

Amerikan emperyalizminin globalize edilmesi, küresel güvenlik ve istikrarı bozmaktadır. Küreselleşme süreci, İslam için, kendini özgürce yeniden gerçekleştirme ve hayatla bütünleştirme olanağını yaratmamıştır. Bilakis, İslam coğrafyası ve medeniyetiyle sadece çıkar ve nüfuz kavramları açısından ilgilenilmesi İslamğı ve Müslüman halkları küresel köyün kenar mahallelerine zayıflatarak hapsetmiştir. Bu, İslamğın kendisini gerçekleştirmesinin önünde engel oluşturduğu gibi, insanlığın diğer medeniyet bölgeleriyle sağlıklı alışverişte bulunmasına da engel oluşturmaktadır.

Küresel emperyalizmin işgalleri ve sömürünün hedefinde olan Müslümanlara büyük sorumluluklar düşmektedir. Müslüman dünya olarak yaşadığımız bu 9. Haçlı Seferleri, Evangelizm rengine bürünerek daha komplike bir hal almıştır. Cepheden gelen önceki 8 Haçlı Seferi karşısında İslam dünyası yekvücut durarak tehlikeyi püskürtebilmiştir. Ama yedeğine toplum mühendislerini alarak ğinkültürasyonğ ve ğşartlara uymağ metotları ile Evangelizm olarak tekrar dirilen Neo Haçlı Seferleri karşısında İslam Dünyası, maalesef selefleri kadar yekvücut bir duruş sergileyememektedir. Hak ve Batılğın bu denli iç-içe girdiği bir ortamda zihinler karışmış, kalpler şüphe vesvesesi içinde artık eski inancını koruyamaz hale gelmiştir.

Küresel emperyalizmin her türlü sömürü ve yayılmacı işgalleri yine küresel ölçekte bir direniş ile durdurulabilir.

----------

